# Hudson Bay points in a skeleton



## squirreldoghunter (Jun 12, 2012)

Thought ya'll might find this interesting. A good friend sent me these pics from a museum in Choteau, MT.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, that IS interesting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like Ol' Sol took the hard way out. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

Definately not the way to start an arrowhead collection. Very interestin`, and part of a unique club.


----------



## Redbow (Jun 13, 2012)

Very interesting indeed. I would think the blows or the bullet to the head finished the man off, not the Arrows..They meant to kill him at any rate..


----------



## dtala (Jun 13, 2012)

I'll stop complaining about how my day is going.....


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks very painful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trefer (Jun 13, 2012)

dtala said:


> I'll stop complaining about how my day is going.....



Really puts it into perspective, doesn't it?  I always wonder about what exactly was going on at the time of things like that?  Were they sitting around the fire eating breakfast when the attack came?  What thoughts ran through their heads as they saw, heard, and felt the arrows coming in? Was it just an ambush at dark? Did he know he was done for immediately or think he had a little bit of a chance to survive at first....
Thats always been a quirk of mine - trying to put a 'personal' perspective on historical things.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jun 13, 2012)

Neat. At least he went out with a smile on his face.


----------



## Forest Grump (Jun 13, 2012)

" "Ol' Sol" was probably killed by Native Americans".  ???
 Were there a bunch of folks ( other than N. Amer) runnin' around shootin' one another with bows & arrows in the 1830's? Multiple arrows, from different directions, tomahawk to the head, AND shot...wow, "Ol' Sol" seems to have made quite a few folks a little more than "regular angry"  
 looks like they was tryin' to kill a vampire or somethin' 

Or, perhaps he was murdered for his claim, & the poor Indians framed for it, with store-bought arrowheads?


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Jun 13, 2012)

I wonder the same things. Who were these people, what were their stories, what brought them to that moment in time? It's fascinating to me when I find a point to realize that for thousands of years folks lived on my little patch of stomping grounds and I'll never know who they were or how they went about their days.


----------



## fishtail (Jun 13, 2012)

19th century gang violence.
He must of stepped in the wrong part of the hood.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 13, 2012)

very cool artifacts, all connected yet very different

One side of my family tree has a notation written by my Grandma..a male relative from Ga. in 1825 or so "went West was never heard from again"


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Definately not the way to start an arrowhead collection. Very interestin`, and part of a unique club.



 

Very interesting, and looks like a heckuva way to go. He made somebody really mad.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Very interesting, and looks like a heckuva way to go. He made somebody really mad.





Somebody back home is sayin`,  "Now why don`t he write?"


----------



## ugajay (Nov 29, 2018)

I found this very interesting. Figured I would bump it up


----------



## ugajay (Nov 29, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Somebody back home is sayin`,  "Now why don`t he write?"


Great movie, Nic


----------



## oldguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Good un!
Reckon he COULD write?


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Dec 5, 2018)

He had good teeth for his age at that time.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 5, 2018)

He still has them.


----------

